# What are some unexpected issues with traveling with a dog?



## Possum (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been around without an animal a fair bit, but I want to bring my dog on my next trip. I've already got her vaccine & license papers sorted out, I know to carry extra water and have her food all accounted for, know that I can't take her on public transport, etc. I'm just wondering if there's some common issues I might be overlooking. Thanks!

Here's my pretty little lady, in all her sleepy glory.

Edit: I guess I should say that I'm hitching.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 17, 2013)

The biggest issue is. You can't go in anywhere. And as you said transit.
Unless you do the stupid blown up "service animal" scam

We had a dog in Beale st in Memphis where dogs are not allowed. 
Service tags and patches and vest and shit. Well the dumb dogs has to bark at anything that breaths and the cop straight up told us he knows that's bullshit that service dogs don't act like that. Almost sprayed the dog and everything.

If you do opt for the scam which you can search on this site..... Make sure you have a well mannered obieint dog.

Personally, I would leave the dog at home.


----------



## Possum (Feb 17, 2013)

Ah, I don't think I'm gonna go the service dog route. I can't even remember the last time that I saw that work.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 17, 2013)

Good call


----------



## Shakou (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep, seconding to avoid the service dog route. Most law enforcement in bigger cities are already aware of that scam, so don't even bother. Not worth getting fined over.

Traveling with dogs has it's ups and downs. For me the ups out weigh the downs with our dogs, but for me the biggest downs I'd say are be prepared to have everyone judge you. Even if you're dog is extremely healthy, and you're taking excellent care of his needs on the road and off, and the dog is happy as a clam, people will still scream "OMFG ANIMAL ABUSE!!!!"
You can't bring your dog into buisnesses with you, and if you tie them up outside, even if you're only inside for a minute, people will FLIP their shit. It could be a beautiful sunny day with a nice warm breeze, and your dog just quietly chillin' all content, and people will still have a fucking problem with it.


----------



## rails2rails (Feb 17, 2013)

I've never travelled w/ a dog but I think some people(especially non-dog owners) are a bit weary if not intimidated because they don't know what the animal's capable of. Now that may sound great as far as dealing w/ some of the characters one encounters on the road, but it may be a detriment w/ John Q Public. I see it as a wall but again, I don't travel that way. To each their own.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mannn same freakin too often. your dog isn't a road dog. You probably shouldn't take him. They really need to be born into this kinda of lifestyle and all that deals with living outside or sleeping outside. And read your post, what are some unexpected issues with traveling with a dog? unexpected can't be verified for you and tit fed how to deal. It will be what it is. when it happens. As to service tags- I've been across the country and back on greyhound and amtrak with mine and had no real issues. REALLY depends on the animal and their behavior and obediency and their master especially.


----------



## Ilikepie (Feb 20, 2013)

DisgustinDustin said:


> The biggest issue is. You can't go in anywhere. And as you said transit.
> Unless you do the stupid blown up "service animal" scam
> 
> We had a dog in Beale st in Memphis where dogs are not allowed.
> ...


 
If he gets one of those animal therapy licenses that says the dog is certified to help him with a disorder (like PTSD, anxiety, or depression) he can take the dog into any store, or restaurant he wants. To get one of those its as simple as seeing a therapist. And its MUCH better than pretending you have a service animal, cops really won't be able to do shit if your dog barks.


----------



## Shakou (Feb 20, 2013)

Ilikepie said:


> cops really won't be able to do shit if your dog barks.


 
Actually, they can. A business owner by law has the right to kick you out of their facility if your service dog is being disruptive or causing problems, regardless if the animal is genuinely certified or not. I've seen it happen.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 21, 2013)

thats true. had a greyhound driver threaten me with that after trying to get my "confirmation" number for my dog. said he'd kick us off if their were any problems. turned out to be a not so bad dude. just took his job seriously which some drivers do. NO SMOKING. this one guy who I'd seen on a few different connections went into the bathroom. smoke smell within seconds. Bus driver says" hey crack head" guy comes out like he didn't even realize fuckin idiot. kicked off at like 1 am in the morning in the middle of like 70 eastbound in iowa. hwy patrol had pick him up later walking.


----------



## Shakou (Feb 22, 2013)

lol, yeah, a lot of times bus drivers who know about the service dog scam will try to trick you into proving your dog isn't an actual service dog. There is no "confirmation number" with service dogs, LOL XD


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

I've never had the service dog thing not work, but my dog is awesome and extremely well behaved and listens well...
He has also been traveling his whole life...comparatively more than most folks on this site.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, never had problems with the service dog thing, but I've been training my dog to service dog standards since she was a pup. Therapy dogs no longer qualify as service dogs.

Also only had a few people say anything about my dog waiting outside a store for me. A more prevalent issue is people stealing dogs tied up outside. My dog guards my pack, and won't let anybody steal her or my pack. I've often come back to find her with a bag of dog food, treats, or even money that she'd gotten while I was inside.

Some unexpected problems I'd bring up would be heat/cold. There's been times in the Summer where I couldn't hitch unless there was shade during the day, to keep her from overheating. Also, if your dog isn't used to 10+ mile walks, that could be hard on his paws if you wind up with a long walk.

Mostly, though, the problems are as you'd expect.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 21, 2014)

Good thread heed what johnnyp and dameon say. Ditto for my mutt. I don't travel extensively but when I'm not traveling were busy on the move and outside. I've never had the service trick fail either. But don't use it unless I have to anymore. Typically motels to defeat bullshit dog fees and to get a room where dogs aren't allowed. They can be a pain but if your not like most yuppy dog owners it shouldn't matter much. Like dameon said watch for dog snatchers. Never had it but it worries me. I'm an not a fighter and don't enjoy violence but I'd do whatever I had to to someone trying to molest my pup!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 21, 2014)

And miles too. If dog has spent years lounging about a house sleeping inside every night it may not be a great idea


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

Make sure you have tags for your dog...some towns won't allow your dog in the city limits without proof of registration and vaccinations. (Missoula, Montana)

I have lost a couple rides because the person stopped and didn't see the dog and didn't want a dog in the car. Oh well.
Dogs and Trains? Now that's a whole different thing. Best Train dogs were basically born on the railroad.

You'll get the "Awe, poor puppy" look a lot. I just make sure people can see that he's happy and well fed, which he his.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have my rabies papers even but no registration never had a cop check anyway. Is your registered Johnny p? Or anyone else


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

No my cur is unpapered. No tags either. Lost em long ago and just have been lazy getting em updated. I hate them anyway and usually end up just carrying them in my pocket when I do have them. Makes too much noise in a train yard.

Only place where anybody has mentioned it was Missoula, Roseville, Berkely, and Bend, Oregon. 
Always just gotten a warning.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

Going to Jail can be a huge pain in the ass. I've heard horror stories about kids having to pay outrageous fees to get there dog back, and some have outright lost there beloved animal. It's always on my mind when traveling through a place where I've heard of kids getting arrested. I've been extremely lucky both times I've been arrested. Having a legit, or legit appearing service animal tag helps, at least it helped me when I was arrested in New York couple years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah that's why I've always left his tags on him and have the papers I don't want the law taking him. Wouldn't be very good


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 23, 2014)

I've had Animal Control Officers tell me that most traveling dogs they meet are the most well cared for, well trained, and loved dogs. They recognize happy, well cared for animals and often don't even worry about tags, there are exceptions of course.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 23, 2014)

Another thing I worry about with my dog is small children wanting to pet him when they see him...a lot of times without parent permission. 

One time my cur snipped at a little girl that suddenly pawed him on his face, all love of course, but he doesn't like that and he snarled and snipped...I saw it all happen and tried to intervene but children are quick! I was however immediately able to immediately put my dog in his place. I immediately apologized to the mother of the child, who also had been slow to react and had been unable to control her child. Gratefully she was understanding and we were able to teach both the child and the dog a lesson The little girl learned not to run up to random dogs without asking first, and the cur, well he learned that he is absolutely NOT supposed to snip at children...they ended up being friends

Knowing your dogs temperament is important. You should know if your dog doesn't like children, or other dogs, or doesn't like being touched a certain way. My dog doesn't like being patted on the top of the head by strange men and will get kinda rowdy, so when people ask to pet him I warn them of such.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ah ha yes same here man my dog doesn't like being approached by other dogs too quickly and or people getting in his face. Typically when people ask to let their kids that are his face height I kindly decline. Dogs are funny about things just like people


----------

